

Meet Facebook's new number two - michjeanty
http://money.cnn.com/2008/04/11/technology/facebook_sandberg.fortune/?postversion=2008041116

======
SwellJoe
Sandberg was a good part of the "business" side of Google's rise to being the
most important company on the web. If Facebook has also managed to hire
someone who can come up with an AdWords-style technology that makes all of
those eyeballs staring at Facebook worth more than a few pennies each,
Facebook might eventually be worth some of the hype.

I've never met Sheryl but I know a lot of the folks that worked directly under
her at Google, and they were universally in awe...so, she's probably just the
right kind of grownup Zuckerberg needs to have around.

------
angstrom
The problem with the social network is that it's more personal than search.
Search, while personal, can be made innocuous by keeping annonymous
information.

The holy grail of the social graph is to find out who the viral supernodes
are. By that measure it's no surprise they went straight for the purchase
history. If you can pinpoint the people who most influence other people you've
got the potential for a very powerful statistic which can be fed into a viral
marketing campaign.

------
anewaccountname
I can't trust any article that says Microsoft's investment gave Facebook a
valuation of $15 billion. It wasn't a pure investment: an ad deal was part of
it.

